# Leffe Blonde Clone



## chris1420 (3/10/14)

G'day,

I want to try this recipe of Leffe Blonde from the ESB Brewing website.
What do you think? There is a lot of sugar. Is it ok to add all of it in 1 go to the fermenter? I have seen recipes where 1/3 is added at the beginning, then another 1/3 after 1 week, and the rest 1 week later. 
I am new to this. All ideas welcome!

Abbey Blond Ale (Style Recipe Pack)
Type: Can Kit Recipe
Batch Size: 22 litres 

Ingredients

1 x ESB 1.7kg Pilsner
1 x No10 Body Brew
2 x Dextrose 1kg
2 x 12g Hallertau finishing hop
1 x Wheat Grain Enhancer 200g
1 x Clear Candi Sugar 500g
1 x Safale T-58 yeast

Beer Profile

Estimated Original Gravity : 1.067 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimaled Alcohol by Volume: 7.45%
Bitterness: 20.9IBU
Estimated Colour: 8 EBC

Method
Bring 2L of water to the boil, add the grain infusion and steep with the heat off for 20 minutes. Strain into your fermenter. Add ESB beer pack, all sugars and dry malts to above and stir vigorously to dissolve. Top up to 22 Litres with cold water, the wort should be cool enough to pitch yeast and add finishing hops. Brew at 18 to 22 degrees and age for approx. 4 weeks.


----------



## Dave70 (3/10/14)

Ive done it both ways, never seemed to have a profound difference. Its better practice though to ad it gradually over a week or so.
If I were you I'd splash out on something like Wyeast 1388 or 3787.With so few flavors to hide behind, yeast selection makes all the difference with Belgians in my humble opinion.
Keep ferment temps down to control fusels, round 18 - 23 seems a good range. 
From experience, I had the ferment fridge go off once in summer and a batch of dark strong shoot up to about 26 deg for a few days before I noticed.
After two years and counting, still tastes like dates steeped in cheap vodka.


----------



## indica86 (30/10/14)

http://brewerschoice.com.au/leffe-blonde/ is one I have made and was VERY nice....


----------



## manticle (30/10/14)

I've done it both ways and have noticed a big difference. Sugar in stages for me, after ferment has slowed.

I'd sub out 1kg of dex for the equivalent gravity points of briess pils extract and add that at the beginning, the dex at the end.


----------

